
Show HN: Interactive IP/CIDR range visualizer - yuvadam
http://cidr.xyz/
======
yuvadam
Author here. Did this mostly as an exercise to learn React and Webpack, and to
finally understand the bit hacks going on in CIDR notation.

Source on Github:
[https://github.com/yuvadm/cidr.xyz](https://github.com/yuvadm/cidr.xyz)

~~~
conorgil145
This is great! I recently went through the same lightbulb moment on CIDR
blocks and was looking for a visual like this. I just wrote some examples on a
piece of paper, but I'll definitely be sharing this with some coworkers.

Thanks for sharing!

